# FAO: Vxrmarc



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

Hello,

You posted up a while ago about a new type of wheel brush you were trying out and I was wondering if the brush was comming out to market?

This is the brush I'm refering to:










Cheers
GK


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes, do share


----------



## Calgarydetail (Aug 27, 2007)

i was wondering the same thig. I noticed there are a few that look similar but with diffrent heads,. im very curious to find out who makes them


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

hehe another thread about Marc's brushes :thumb:


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

exotic detail said:


> hehe another thread about Marc's brushes :thumb:


 Did any of the other threads find out where this wheel "sponge?" can be bought?

GK


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

GateKiller said:


> Did any of the other threads find out where this wheel "sponge?" can be bought?
> 
> GK


The Polishing Company ( http://www.thepolishingcompany.com/ ) sell the others, similar to that but with fluffy heads. But everyone wants some and i dont think there is many left so the price has gone up!!!

but no seen anything about the sponge one (could be a zym0l product)


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

It looks like a piece of foam stuck to a stick... I might make a few...


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

exotic detail said:


> hehe another thread about Marc's brushes :thumb:


... but without Marc.


----------



## Calgarydetail (Aug 27, 2007)

exotic detail said:


> The Polishing Company ( http://www.thepolishingcompany.com/ ) sell the others, similar to that but with fluffy heads. But everyone wants some and i dont think there is many left so the price has gone up!!!
> 
> but no seen anything about the sponge one (could be a zym0l product)


thanks for the link
:wave:


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

exotic detail said:


> The Polishing Company ( http://www.thepolishingcompany.com/ ) sell the others, similar to that but with fluffy heads. But everyone wants some and i dont think there is many left so the price has gone up!!!
> 
> but no seen anything about the sponge one (could be a zym0l product)


Just checked the link out and it says they are sold out? I sent them an e-mail to see if they will re-stock them. I look forward from hearing from them. Man I would love to get my hands on those brushes, my rims would love it


----------



## Calgarydetail (Aug 27, 2007)

Nica said:


> Just checked the link out and it says they are sold out? I sent them an e-mail to see if they will re-stock them. I look forward from hearing from them. Man I would love to get my hands on those brushes, my rims would love it


when you find out please let me know.. I might just have to add one or two :lol: that way we can save on shipping


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Calgarydetail said:


> when you find out please let me know.. I might just have to add one or two :lol: that way we can save on shipping


If they have any left, I'll order a bunch of them don't you worry ...besides you know how I order...IN BULK BABY!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Calgarydetail (Aug 27, 2007)

Nica said:


> If they have any left, I'll order a bunch of them don't you worry ...besides you know how I order...IN BULK BABY!! :thumb: :thumb:


is there any other way to order......

and thanks. hopefully they will have some left


----------



## Calgarydetail (Aug 27, 2007)

so I did some hunting... i found some brushes that are similar, they are not the same but look great none the less. i think I might have to order some....

here is the link

http://www.properautocare.com/lawhclbr.html


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Calgarydetail said:


> so I did some hunting... i found some brushes that are similar, they are not the same but look great none the less. i think I might have to order some....
> 
> here is the link
> 
> http://www.properautocare.com/lawhclbr.html


nice find... i think one of the other trader's on here was looking into possibly getting something similiar into production. The polishing company stoped selling them due to a patent iirc


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Nica said:


> Just checked the link out and it says they are sold out? I sent them an e-mail to see if they will re-stock them. I look forward from hearing from them. Man I would love to get my hands on those brushes, my rims would love it


I think there are still some brushes in this company. 
I need this brushes also for my front wheels.


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

Gleamingkleen said:


> nice find... i think one of the other trader's on here was looking into possibly getting something similiar into production. The polishing company stoped selling them due to a patent iirc


Dear Polishing Company ltd,

Please stop selling those brushes as we hold a patent for different lengths of wood with an old wash mit stuck on the end.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Luke667 said:


> Please stop selling those brushes as we hold a patent for different lengths of wood with an old wash mit stuck on the end.


There was a thread not long back of someone who was trying to make some! using an only MF mit and a wooden spoon! but i cant find it


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm gonna have a go tonight when I get home at making some of my own. I'll report the results here later


----------



## AndyH (Jun 28, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=41064

I'm thinking of giving it a go myself!


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

I just wonder where the best place is to get plastic rods? I'm going to try my local hardware store and Morrisons


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Calgarydetail said:


> so I did some hunting... i found some brushes that are similar, they are not the same but look great none the less. i think I might have to order some....
> 
> here is the link
> 
> http://www.properautocare.com/lawhclbr.html


Oh I've already ordered these, should be receiving them shortly  not exactly what I was looking for but I'm curious to see how they will work.


----------



## grantham27 (Jan 6, 2007)

looks a lot like this one to me

http://www.oceancorporatehygiene.co...becca-bin-sponge-mops.refuse-waste-57-24.html


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Looks exactly the same. I was going to say it looks like the sponge catering staff use to clean vending machine drinks "tubes" but you beat me to an actual link.


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

grantham27 said:


> looks a lot like this one to me
> 
> http://www.oceancorporatehygiene.co...becca-bin-sponge-mops.refuse-waste-57-24.html


Looks the same but I'm curious to see how it will work though? Seems a little large...but then again it could come in handy for larger rims.

Anyone else ever used these? Any feed back would be great


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

So tempted to buy!

Feedback wanted from Marc though.

GK


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

grantham27 said:


> looks a lot like this one to me
> 
> http://www.oceancorporatehygiene.co...becca-bin-sponge-mops.refuse-waste-57-24.html


Any idea of the size of these, anyone?


----------



## dave_h (May 1, 2007)

Luke667 said:


> Dear Polishing Company ltd,
> 
> Please stop selling those brushes as we hold a patent for different lengths of wood with an old wash mit stuck on the end.


Bloody philistine. That's no ordinary sponge on a stick.

It's a £50 sponge on a stick:lol:


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

Well I finally made my own wheel brush!!..... Kinda of 

Armed with my late night, a small sponge from Tesco and a length of stiff wire. I set about making my wheel brush.

So these two items:



















Become this amazing wheel brush:




























I've not tested it yet, since it's 1:30am, but the sponge is very nice and soft (for 47p) and the coating around the wire is amazingly soft too.

I'll give it a go tomorrow 

GK


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

mmmm...that's very interesting










Vs










Good show buddy looks great, I give you an A+ for the effort :thumb:

Give it a try, I'm sure it will work...no joke I'm serious give it a try.


----------



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

http://www.properautocare.com/lawhclbr.html

I ordered these last night, so I will see what they are like when they land.......


----------



## Calgarydetail (Aug 27, 2007)

Amos said:


> http://www.properautocare.com/lawhclbr.html
> 
> I ordered these last night, so I will see what they are like when they land.......


please keep us updated. I would love to hear waht you think of those.. thanks


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Phew another wheel brush issue...
The brush is exactly the same as i sourced the sponge heads to glue onto the shafts but unfortuntaly when used with acidic wheel cleaner they fell apart.....I think the manufactured ones would be a good idea although i have wondered about scratching issues hence i have bined mine....

I am desperatly trying to make a good wheel brush but to be honest its the glueing process that is the problem when used with acidic solutions.....

Has anyone else come up with a solution or a glue that will not dissolve....

I hope someone is trying to get the brushes manufactured soon as i cant live without mine....


----------



## shadbor (Aug 14, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> Phew another wheel brush issue...
> The brush is exactly the same as i sourced the sponge heads to glue onto the shafts but unfortuntaly when used with acidic wheel cleaner they fell apart.....I think the manufactured ones would be a good idea although i have wondered about scratching issues hence i have bined mine....
> 
> I am desperatly trying to make a good wheel brush but to be honest its the glueing process that is the problem when used with acidic solutions.....
> ...


can be made for a pound marc, if you have the time, as linked to before i made a sheepskin one for my wheels based on your ones , works a treat and is still going strong! it uses stiching and has a chemical proof heat shrink covered dowel handle, so no worries of it falling apart with megs wheel bright, etc etc.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i might have to order the proper auto care brushes and the ocean group one


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

Amos said:


> http://www.properautocare.com/lawhclbr.html
> 
> I ordered these last night, so I will see what they are like when they land.......


how much was postage?


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

hi all, i have the two brushes from proper autocare and i think they are superb for the inner rims and outer, the small one for the inner i use, it works out at about 34 pounds after exchange (this includes postage)but i love them and they do the job great, they are still in new condition and are lambswool heads also and have used them a fair bit so far, very like the brush marc was using, my only concern is the plastic handles but have so far impressed me and will defo order another set for spares, hope this helps.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

wfenix said:


> hi all, i have the two brushes from proper autocare and i think they are superb for the inner rims and outer, the small one for the inner i use, it works out at about 34 pounds after exchange (this includes postage)but i love them and they do the job great, they are still in new condition and are lambswool heads also and have used them a fair bit so far, very like the brush marc was using, my only concern is the plastic handles but have so far impressed me and will defo order another set for spares, hope this helps.


How much did you pay in total including delivery charges?

Oops sorry. I've now seen the price that you paid.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Any update about the Proper Auto Care wheel brushes?


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Have you tried the brushes?


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

If someone holds the patent for such a brush, then we should be able to find them and buy from them  

*starts looking*

Si


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

exotic detail said:


> If someone holds the patent for such a brush, then we should be able to find them and buy from them
> 
> *starts looking*
> 
> Si


Good Idea... Try google patents


----------



## HarryHoudini (Apr 12, 2007)

Calgarydetail said:


> so I did some hunting... i found some brushes that are similar, they are not the same but look great none the less. i think I might have to order some....
> 
> here is the link
> 
> http://www.properautocare.com/lawhclbr.html


I got those from properautocare, 
and unlike the pictures on the website, the handle is black!
so it looks exactly the same as once that polishing comp has!!!

I love them and I have them now for over 4 months, they are like new!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Get a stick and poke a sponge on the end.


----------

